# Peeling porch floors.



## PaintProfessor

I have a job painting an exterior porch floor. The porch floor is peeling in areas, not surprising after the winter months and using a shovel to remove snow(and the paint in the process).

What is the best way to apply a new coat. Obviously, I will have to scrape the floor, but do you use floor enamel on the bare sections first, then go over the entire floor with the topcoat? Or do you prime the bare areas with a primer and cover with floor enamel? Is there a durable floor enamel that would last longer than a year after shoveling?


----------



## plainpainter

I prime the bare spots then go over whole deck with porch&floor paint. But honestly any homeowner that lives in a 'snowy' climate shouldn't expect more than a year out of any exposed deck with paint. I have painted decks that I restored from bare wood up, with my techniques that still look brand new after 2 years - but they also don't get sun, and are covered by an overhang/roof. And part of it is salted/sanded to my chagrin, but still is looking good.


----------



## painttofish

Cabots Problem Solver is a good primer for this


----------



## Pete's Painting

Sanding after scraping isn't a bad idea. Looks much better if you can smooth it out before painting. 
Maybe suggest that the homeowner invest in a plastic shovel or broom, or maybe not and you can paint it again next year too. 
But yeah, should last more than a year as long as it done correctly........all loose paint is removed, another arguement for sanding, and it's clean and dry.


----------



## HomeGuardPaints

Wooden porches shouldn't be painted, it's so difficult for a paint to stand up to that kind of abuse. And usually it has nothing to due with what the previous painter did, but the HO always blames them.

I've been offering to strip, sand to bare and stain my customers porches. Its expensive but will hold up longer than paint.


----------



## painttofish

HomeGuardPaints said:


> Wooden porches shouldn't be painted, it's so difficult for a paint to stand up to that kind of abuse. And usually it has nothing to due with what the previous painter did, but the HO always blames them.
> 
> I've been offering to strip, sand to bare and stain my customers porches. Its expensive but will hold up longer than paint.



I agree, always offer a translucent penetrating oil if possible. The only no peeling guarantee.


----------



## ccpainting

I Use An Oil Primer Than An Oil Enamel Latex Will Never Hold Up On A Floor


----------



## slickshift

Well...sort of depends on what type of porch you got there Professor


----------



## timhag

PaintProfessor said:


> I have a job painting an exterior porch floor. The porch floor is peeling in areas, not surprising after the winter months and using a shovel to remove snow(and the paint in the process).
> 
> What is the best way to apply a new coat. Obviously, I will have to scrape the floor, but do you use floor enamel on the bare sections first, then go over the entire floor with the topcoat? Or do you prime the bare areas with a primer and cover with floor enamel? Is there a durable floor enamel that would last longer than a year after shoveling?


What ya gotta do is, hire a painter who can come to your home and repair your porch the proper way. Also, I don't think this is a forum for DIYers.


----------



## PaintProfessor

timhag said:


> What ya gotta do is, hire a painter who can come to your home and repair your porch the proper way. Also, I don't think this is a forum for DIYers.


I am hardly a DIYer(have painted for 15 years); I am just looking for insight and other ways than the traditional ways that I am used to. 

I can do the job like I have done any exterior porch floor in the past, but I was just seeing how others would tackle it. Isn't that what this forum is for? I didn't think my question was any different than any other question that I have read in this forum.


----------



## timhag

PaintProfessor said:


> I am hardly a DIYer(have painted for 15 years); I am just looking for insight and other ways than the traditional ways that I am used to.
> 
> I can do the job like I have done any exterior porch floor in the past, but I was just seeing how others would tackle it. Isn't that what this forum is for? I didn't think my question was any different than any other question that I have read in this forum.


....


----------



## HomeGuardPaints

timhag said:


> ....


----------



## mark942

Whats even funnier is timhag has the picture of peewee stored in his comp.


----------



## paulingrad

PaintProfessor said:


> I have a job painting an exterior porch floor. The porch floor is peeling in areas, not surprising after the winter months and using a shovel to remove snow(and the paint in the process).
> 
> What is the best way to apply a new coat. Obviously, I will have to scrape the floor, but do you use floor enamel on the bare sections first, then go over the entire floor with the topcoat? Or do you prime the bare areas with a primer and cover with floor enamel? Is there a durable floor enamel that would last longer than a year after shoveling?


how about if you just ditch the porch and buy a mercedes instead?

hope that helps. 

paul


----------



## timhag

mark942 said:


> Whats even funnier is timhag has the picture of peewee stored in his comp.


 Where did you come from?


----------



## PaintProfessor

paulingrad said:


> how about if you just ditch the porch and buy a mercedes instead?
> 
> hope that helps.
> 
> paul


 
hilarious


----------



## HomeGuardPaints

kinda wierd first post, maybe he was a long time lurker.


----------



## timhag

If you are a painter for 15 years, I think you would have the knowledge of painting porches and staining doors and know how to handle cedar siding. I could be wrong, just my thoughts.


----------



## timhag

HomeGuardPaints said:


> kinda wierd first post, maybe he was a long time lurker.


Guess he had to join just to say that


----------



## PaintProfessor

timhag said:


> If you are a painter for 15 years, I think you would have the knowledge of painting porches and staining doors and know how to handle cedar siding. I could be wrong, just my thoughts.


 
Wow, you did your research. I guess if you don't work, you have the time. 

If you have the time to submit 1700 posts and have nothing to write but smart-ass responses and negative comments, obviously you aren't too busy as a painter. Good for you! Whatever makes you feel better. At least we have questions about jobs that we actually have. Maybe if you have all of the answers you don't need to be on this forum any longer. 

By the way, I have worked for one company as a foreman for 12 years; then I started my own company for the last few years. Sometimes the company that you work for don't do things the best way, and you look for other ideas. Hence, the reason for the questions that I have submitted in the past.


----------



## paulingrad

sorry for the mercedes gag. strip the floor and oil it. if you want colour, strip it and use a wood dye.


----------



## paulingrad

please ignore what i just said as i'm drunk and didn't read the question properly.


----------



## dincao

Don"t listen to Timhag he acts like a donkey all the time!!! He is the only one who can ask questions that he should already know as a painter!!The idea of this fourm is to learn, so if you have questions there are people here that will try to provide answers to some of your questions...Just a couple of weeks ago donkadoodle asked how to repair water damaged, rotten wood railing that got 3 pages of comments... Any painter would know that it couldn't be fixed and had to be replaced no matter what ho said but he still tried to fix it...He was charging 15hr 3months and makes about 50,000 a yr and now he's the King of painting, so ignore him he's clueless!!!


----------



## timhag

dincao said:


> Don"t listen to Timhag he acts like a donkey all the time!!! He is the only one who can ask questions that he should already know as a painter!!The idea of this fourm is to learn, so if you have questions there are people here that will try to provide answers to some of your questions...Just a couple of weeks ago donkadoodle asked how to repair water damaged, rotten wood railing that got 3 pages of comments... Any painter would know that it couldn't be fixed and had to be replaced no matter what ho said but he still tried to fix it...He was charging 15hr 3months and makes about 50,000 a yr and now he's the King of painting, so ignore him he's clueless!!!


....


----------



## timhag

dincao said:


> makes about 50,000 a yr and now he's the King of painting, so ignore him he's clueless!!!


Correction $52,000


----------



## timhag

PaintProfessor said:


> Wow, you did your research. I guess if you don't work, you have the time.
> 
> If you have the time to submit 1700 posts and have nothing to write but smart-ass responses and negative comments, obviously you aren't too busy as a painter. Good for you! Whatever makes you feel better. At least we have questions about jobs that we actually have. Maybe if you have all of the answers you don't need to be on this forum any longer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This post is 1701, I have not missed a day of work in the 7 years of my painting business. I kept 3 to 5 guys busy during the months of dec, jan,feb my book is filled:yes:
Click to expand...


----------



## HomeGuardPaints

dincao said:


> Don"t listen to Timhag he acts like a donkey all the time!!! He is the only one who can ask questions that he should already know as a painter!!The idea of this fourm is to learn, so if you have questions there are people here that will try to provide answers to some of your questions...Just a couple of weeks ago donkadoodle asked how to repair water damaged, rotten wood railing that got 3 pages of comments... Any painter would know that it couldn't be fixed and had to be replaced no matter what ho said but he still tried to fix it...He was charging 15hr 3months and makes about 50,000 a yr and now he's the King of painting, so ignore him he's clueless!!!


And you've been such a great contributer to the conversations on Painttalk. Tim is a respected poster here, and the first post did sound like the dIY type, he was not out of line with his post. Also the post about rotted wood, if you read it, was a customer demanding that overly damaged wood be repaired instead of replaced, and was mostly about the situation(dealing with the customer) and not actual act of fixing the rail. Please be more careful with your posts, you only make an ass of yourself when you attack someone else in this manner.


----------



## timhag

HomeGuardPaints said:


> And you've been such a great contributer to the conversations on Painttalk. Tim is a respected poster here, and the first post did sound like the dIY type, he was not out of line with his post. Also the post about rotted wood, if you read it, was a customer demanding that overly damaged wood be repaired instead of replaced, and was mostly about the situation(dealing with the customer) and not actual act of fixing the rail. Please be more careful with your posts, you only make an ass of yourself when you attack someone else in this manner.


:notworthy: :notworthy: :notworthy: :notworthy: :notworthy: :notworthy: :notworthy: :notworthy:


----------



## NEPS.US

............and everyone knows Tim's my bitch! I'm the only one allowed to rip him around here!


----------



## timhag

NEPS.US said:


> ............and everyone knows Tim's my bitch! I'm the only one allowed to rip him around here!


:yes:


----------



## vermontpainter

dincao meet bushdude, bushdude meet dincao...


----------



## timhag

vermontpainter said:


> dincao meet bushdude, bushdude meet dincao...


They are one in the same. I think they may even be the same person.


----------



## vermontpainter

PaintProfessor said:


> If you have the time to submit 1700 posts and have nothing to write but smart-ass responses and negative comments...


Actually, that number is slightly overstated. This week, in my spare time - which must make me a not busy enough painter - I went through Tims posts and 684 of those posts are simply Tim saying:

"Welcome from Pittsburgh"

712 of the posts are Tim saying:

"For more info on this topic, try clicking here."

304 of the posts are Tim saying:

"Screw you Neppie, I'm going home!"

He is the league leader in posts, and we love him like a cell mate.


----------



## HomeGuardPaints

and any man with pee wee on his computer is ok by me.


----------



## vermontpainter

Pee Wee rocks


----------



## JNLP

PaintProfessor said:


> If you have the time to submit 1700 posts and have nothing to write but smart-ass responses and negative comments, obviously you aren't too busy as a painter.


You'll notice those posts are after regular work hours. Does it bother you that he spends his free time online? Does that mean he doesn't have a business now, because he has free time? :detective: 



dincao said:


> Just a couple of weeks ago donkadoodle asked how to repair water damaged, rotten wood railing that got 3 pages of comments... Any painter would know that it couldn't be fixed and had to be replaced no matter what ho said but he still tried to fix it...


Our job was to fill & paint, not fix. Just like if somebody wanted you to fill & paint their foundation that was all cracked up. It's not going to do the foundation any good, but if they want it done then so be it. However after alot of talks with her & proving her idea of a quick fix wasn't going to be what she expected, we got to replace it like we originally wanted. So the way I see it we got paid to do it her way & then got paid to do it our way. In the end it was a job well done.



dincao said:


> He was charging 15hr 3months and makes about 50,000 a yr and now he's the King of painting, so ignore him he's clueless!!!


Um I average $25 an hour working for him, so how is that possible? :blink:


----------



## spectrum

*Spectrum*

When we do a porch floor, especially one that has a history of peeling, we hire a floor sanding company to come in and sand all the paint off to a clean, dry and smooth bare wood surface.
Then we apply two coats of _Sikkens Rubbol DEK._
If we can access it, we spray a quick coat of inexpensive exterior varnish to the _underside_ of the porch floor using a long airless wand to seal it against vapor transmission. Nothing fancy, just seal the bare wood undersides. 
With that, the floor is done, looks GREAT and will last for years, without peeling. 
_Amazing_ paint products those Dutch folks make! 

:thumbsup:


----------

